# Costa Del Sol job situation



## IrishMiss (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Myself and Boyfriend are planning a move to Fuengirola next March from Ireland. I work in Childcare and he is currently doing a 9 month programme of work experience as a golf course greenskeeper. 
The move wont be possible without jobs so does anyone have any idea about the job prospects in these industries in the Costa Del Sol?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IrishMiss said:


> Hi,
> Myself and Boyfriend are planning a move to Fuengirola next March from Ireland. I work in Childcare and he is currently doing a 9 month programme of work experience as a golf course greenskeeper.
> The move wont be possible without jobs so does anyone have any idea about the job prospects in these industries in the Costa Del Sol?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated


:welcome:

not great news I'm afraid  , but at least you realise that you need to find work _before _you move!

Spain has worse unemployment than Ireland atm - well over 25% nationally & over 35% in the region you are thinking of

as far as childcare is concerned, I'm not sure your qualifications would transfer - unless you have a degree - I was looking for vacancies for someone a few weeks ago, & guarderías were looking for degrees even for assistants

English nurseries might take you though

I don't know about greenkeeping

have a look at Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News - they have a jobs section


----------



## IrishMiss (Aug 15, 2012)

Brilliant Thank You.
Yes I was looking at the English/ International Nurseries as my Spanish is currently limited. I would also be open to working as a nanny if needed.
If my boyfriend cant get a job in greenkeeping he is happy to work in a bar/ restaurant....most things really.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

IrishMiss said:


> Brilliant Thank You.
> Yes I was looking at the English/ International Nurseries as my Spanish is currently limited. I would also be open to working as a nanny if needed.
> If my boyfriend cant get a job in greenkeeping he is happy to work in a bar/ restaurant....most things really.


well have a look at that link - if there are jobs in the 'english speaking world' they'll likely be advertised there


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

IrishMiss said:


> Brilliant Thank You.
> Yes I was looking at the English/ International Nurseries as my Spanish is currently limited. I would also be open to working as a nanny if needed.
> *If my boyfriend cant get a job in greenkeeping he is happy to work in a bar/ restaurant....most things really*.


Sadly so are many thousands of local Spanish people who are unable to find any work.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Irishmiss, you know the way things are in Ireland jobwise, dreadful, appalling, degrading etc. Then multiply the Irish situation by twenty, add in your lack of knowledge of Spanish, your innocence of youth etc. You have the recipe for and undernourished retreat from Spain. 

Plan B comes into force (likely situation) if you cannot find work in your chosen fields and you must work in restaurants and bars. Even qualified chefs and cooks have difficulty in making things work for them in Spain. Wages are much lower than in Ireland; conditions are worse; security does not exist.

But, you are young, ambituous and eager. Remember Roy Keane's famous quotation "Fail to prepare, prepare to fail." Try Spain for a few weeks and I hope you can prove me to be wrong.


----------

